# My signature...



## Mishy (Dec 22, 2008)

I'll be making more as I learn the site better and make friends. For now here is a very amateurish signature I just recently created.


----------



## Vincent T (Dec 22, 2008)

Good Job ! xD


----------



## Mishy (Dec 22, 2008)

Vincent T said:
			
		

> Good Job ! xD




Awww, thanks, I thought it wasn't that good. =3

I hope to make more soon. But I need a site that has a lot of good renders...


----------



## Joshunar (Dec 22, 2008)

oh wow its very....mishy


----------



## damole (Dec 22, 2008)

It's not bad, but IMO the image should be sharper. It'll look better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great job!


----------



## Kaitsu (Dec 22, 2008)

If you need renders you can always go to planetrender.net I've been getting my renders there 

I like your sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 much better then my old sigs o.o


----------



## Twiggy12 (Dec 22, 2008)

Mishy said:
			
		

> Vincent T said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



much better than mine lol i didnt even make mine!


----------



## Mishy (Dec 23, 2008)

damole said:
			
		

> It's not bad, but IMO the image should be sharper. It'll look better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know, the program I used, somethings messes up the render when scaling it down. I use GIMP.....


----------



## Splych (Dec 23, 2008)

I like your sig. It's cool. 

Better than anythin I have made. Still learnin about Adding characters and such onto siggys.


----------



## Rebound (Dec 23, 2008)

If you have a problem with GIMP you could try paint.net

and planetrenders.net is the definetely the best site for renders, you need to sign up but it's well worth it


----------



## Mishy (Dec 24, 2008)

Here is the newest product. And I love it myself.


----------

